

Google scrapes Yahoo directory, wraps own ads around - thenextcorner
http://www.seobook.com/instant-answers-rich-snippets-poor-webmasters

======
joshu
I think this is an ancient page rewriter for crusty mobile browsers. Probably
less insidious than the author thinks.

~~~
wickedchicken
For example:

[http://www.google.com/gwt/x?q=hacker+news&ei=d6xmT8nQB4S...](http://www.google.com/gwt/x?q=hacker+news&ei=d6xmT8nQB4SYiQKpiwE&hl=en&source=m&u=http://news.ycombinator.com/)

Note that I had to specifically choose "mobile view" to get this.

------
jonknee
That's the Google Wireless Transcoder and you're about five years late to the
party.

<http://google.com/gwt/n>

Also, it has nothing to do with scraping (though the whole point of the
directory _is_ to be scraped) and Google does not run its own ads on it (any
ads that are stripped out are because Javascript is stripped out)..

By in large it sucks. But then again, browsing the web on a device this was
meant for always sucks.

------
vertex-four
Google Mobile Search has been rewriting pages for old mobile browsers (pre-
iPhone) for years. It's a similar system to Opera Mini's proxy, except rather
than pre-rendered pages it outputs pages in either minimal HTML or WAP.
Another way to look at it is it's like Google's text-only caches of pages.
There's nothing Yahoo!-specific about it.

